# pics from dnp cycle



## malcolm383 (Mar 8, 2012)

i know the pics are not the best, my camera broke so i only had the ones on my phone. i ran a 4 week cycle of dnp. i cut about 22 pounds, i still have to weigh in after i finish losing the water weight.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 8, 2012)

It's kinda hard to tell in the pic because you are in different poses. But you definitely lost bf.


----------



## malcolm383 (Mar 8, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> It's kinda hard to tell in the pic because you are in different poses. But you definitely lost bf.


 
yeah i took 3 in each position, before and after but my camera took a shit on me.


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 8, 2012)

U could lose that with diet and cardio and way healthier


----------



## malcolm383 (Mar 8, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> U could lose that with diet and cardio and way healthier



Or better yet, lose it with diet, cardio, and some dnp in 1/4th the time like I did. But that's just me.


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 8, 2012)

malcolm383 said:


> Or better yet, lose it with diet, cardio, and some dnp in 1/4th the time like I did. But that's just me.


 

what was your diet like and dose for those 4 weeks?


----------



## malcolm383 (Mar 8, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> what was your diet like and dose for those 4 weeks?



I started out at a high dose about 500mgs a day, then I got some guidance on here and went down to 200mgs a day. My diet was pretty clean. Lots of fruit, around 250g of protein a day, around 150 carbs a day, lots of water...


----------



## Bottom's Up (Mar 8, 2012)

malcolm383 said:


> I started out at a high dose about 500mgs a day, then I got some guidance on here and went down to 200mgs a day. My diet was pretty clean. Lots of fruit, around 250g of protein a day, around 150 carbs a day, lots of water...





Its things like this that kill people, glad you found the right info.


STAY SAFE


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah, I would put a disclaimer under every dnp post saying something like

Dangerous if used without thorough knowledge.

Def great results for you... how much of a cal defecit did you run and how much cardio?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 8, 2012)

malcolm383 said:


> I started out at a high dose about 500mgs a day, then I got some guidance on here and went down to 200mgs a day. My diet was pretty clean. Lots of fruit, around 250g of protein a day, around 150 carbs a day, lots of water...


 

fruit restores liver glycogen, once it overflows gets stored as triglycerides..



fruit makes u fat


----------



## malcolm383 (Mar 8, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> yeah, I would put a disclaimer under every dnp post saying something like
> 
> Dangerous if used without thorough knowledge.
> 
> Def great results for you... how much of a cal defecit did you run and how much cardio?



Thanks, I took in between 1800-2000 a day. And once a week I would fast.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 8, 2012)

DNP fucked me up hardcore. Not worth it for me. But it worked great for you. Good job.


----------



## malcolm383 (Mar 8, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> fruit restores liver glycogen, once it overflows gets stored as triglycerides..
> 
> 
> 
> fruit makes u fat



I usually don't eat a lot of fruit for that reason, but most of the people I talked to recommend it because of the water in it. I was told that eating fruit Like watermelon
 Will help you feel better while on it. Not sure if there is any truth to it or not tho.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 8, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> fruit makes u fat





Are you kidding me chief?


----------



## malcolm383 (Mar 8, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> DNP fucked me up hardcore. Not worth it for me. But it worked great for you. Good job.



The only thing I couldn't stand were the night sweats, and I got bad hives on my 6th or 7th day. I couldn't stand the smell either. Just smelling it made me wanna puke lol


----------



## Pork Chop (Mar 8, 2012)

not big fan of DNP. 

if you die using it,, and some do,, they (LE) blame it on the juice.
bad rap for all of us

everyoe wants something for free


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 8, 2012)

malcolm383 said:


> I started out at a high dose about 500mgs a day, then I got some guidance on here and went down to 200mgs a day. My diet was pretty clean. Lots of fruit, around 250g of protein a day, *around 150 carbs* a day, lots of water...


 

theres your problem..... with DNP you want to up the carbs to bring the heat up. with carbs that low im sure you didnt get much heat out of it. fruit is the best thing


----------



## malcolm383 (Mar 8, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> theres your problem..... with DNP you want to up the carbs to bring the heat up. with carbs that low im sure you didnt get much heat out of it. fruit is the best thing



I actually read a few articles of people running dnp with very low to no carbs with good results. So I decided to go some where in the middle. I'll try to find them again and post the links.


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 8, 2012)

ok, what iv read the more carbs the better..... but you still did drop a good amount of fat while on.


----------



## .V. (Mar 8, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> fruit restores liver glycogen, once it overflows gets stored as triglycerides..
> 
> 
> 
> fruit makes u fat





SloppyJ said:


> Are you kidding me chief?



Yep, it sure does.  But then so does protein if you eat too much of it.  So do grains, so does anything else that's not used for A) energy, or B) muscle synthesis and repair... except for fat...it can get used as energy but it cannot be stored as glycogen.

Any protein not used for muscle synthesis and repair is converted to glucose.  Any carbohydrates are also converted to glucose.  Any glucose not used for energy will be moved into glycogen storage in the liver and muscle cells... unless your glycogen storage is full (you only have room for about 15g/lb of lean body mass)... after that it's stored on and in the body as saturated fat and cholesterol...and yeah, fat is that jiggly stuff on the body that we don't want.

Does this mean that fruit is bad?  Does this mean that carbohydrates are bad?  Does this mean that protein is bad?  Hell no...but it does mean that too much of any of them will make us fat and/or unhealthy.

-------------------------------------

Back on topic...sorry...
*
OP, great work on losing the body fat.* 

I've never tried DNP and I doubt that I ever will.  But for future reference, amazing fat loss can be achieved with diet only.  

And I agree that when we do dangerous things, fuck up, and accidentally kill ourselves it will be blamed on the gear.  I also believe that a lot of kidney problems, and heart problems that bodybuilders get are more diet related than AAS related.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 8, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Are you kidding me chief?


 
u mad?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 8, 2012)

Fruit doesn't make you fat. Other than some junk science studies, it hasn't been proven- and with flushing water through the fascia and organ region, you definitely don't stand a chance of retaining fat


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 8, 2012)

Calories in calories out. U can eat all the fruit u want and u will lose weight in a calorie deficit


----------



## unclem (Mar 8, 2012)

god not much of a difference for a little bf loss. i just dont believe in dnp. but like someone said, diet and cardio could of given u that. why risk your health and possibly die if u fuck up. but then again i could say that about slin i take. u look good though i just wish you would of done it normal thats all brother!


----------



## fsoe (Mar 8, 2012)

dnp will never be in fsoe ,,,, run ,,,, let me repeat dnp will never be in a cycle of mine ... No way that stuff is worth the risk


----------



## XYZ (Mar 9, 2012)

malcolm383 said:


> Or better yet, lose it with diet, cardio, and some dnp in 1/4th the time like I did. But that's just me.


 



NICE!


----------



## XYZ (Mar 9, 2012)

fsoe said:


> dnp will never be in fsoe ,,,, run ,,,, let me repeat dnp will never be in a cycle of mine ... No way that stuff is worth the risk


 

What's the point here?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 9, 2012)

Just an obscene amount of BS up in this thread. I don't have the time nor the patience to try and explain everything.

IN MY OPINION: If you've never used the compound and are going by what you've read or heard, PLEASE SHUT THE FU*K UP. You have no experience and are repeating stuff that's been said a million times.

If you don't want to try it, fine but don't put your "bro-science" on others who do. That you even do this is so hypocritical it's pathetic. It';s like someone (WHO HEARS THROUGH THE MEDIA) that testosterone is bad. "Testosterone can kill you, etc., etc." STOP.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 9, 2012)

unclem said:


> god not much of a difference for a little bf loss. i just dont believe in dnp. but like someone said, diet and cardio could of given u that. why risk your health and possibly die if u fuck up. but then again i could say that about slin i take. u look good though i just wish you would of done it normal thats all brother!


 

the cost benefit ratio with slin is better than that of dnp


----------



## XYZ (Mar 9, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> the cost benefit ratio with slin is better than that of dnp


 

Are you implying that insulin is safer than DNP?


----------



## jimm (Mar 9, 2012)

nice tits


----------



## malcolm383 (Mar 9, 2012)

jimm said:


> nice tits



Oh thanks,   I thought they were nice too. I'm sad to see them go.


----------



## nby (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like you lost decent fat. Also looks like you took the easy road. Don't get me wrong I'm not a DNP-hater but as stated, you could have done this with some cardio and diet tweaks.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 9, 2012)

Or are you saying that slin is cheaper than DNP? Cause I don't think that's true either.


----------



## malcolm383 (Mar 9, 2012)

nby said:


> Looks like you lost decent fat. Also looks like you took the easy road. Don't get me wrong I'm not a DNP-hater but as stated, you could have done this with some cardio and diet tweaks.



The same can be said for some people who pin... IMHO


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Mar 9, 2012)

LOL @ a steroid board condemning the idea of using something to give you an edge.  Yet that logic isnt applied to muscle building.  Is dnp really more of a risk than tren, halo or deca?


----------



## vindicated346 (Mar 9, 2012)

I was going to post more on this, but it looks like XYZ, and eatschildren beat me to it. Yes there are some bad sides that can occur to those who are not informed or mistreat such a product, but condemning one product like dnp or saying its "the easy way out" while not admitting the same for using things such as AAS to become bigger,stronger or anything of the like is beyond me


----------



## nby (Mar 10, 2012)

malcolm383 said:


> The same can be said for some people who pin... IMHO



How's that? If someone has reached their maximum natural potential and hit the gas to go further - how is that comparable to running DNP to lose far you can easily take off with cardio and dieting? You can easily go to 8% with a strict diet and not worry about too much muscle waste. If you were to hit a barrier and not lose fat anymore when you've done everything you can and then hit DNP - that would be comparable.


----------



## malcolm383 (Mar 10, 2012)

nby said:


> How's that? If someone has reached their maximum natural potential and hit the gas to go further - how is that comparable to running DNP to lose far you can easily take off with cardio and dieting? You can easily go to 8% with a strict diet and not worry about too much muscle waste. If you were to hit a barrier and not lose fat anymore when you've done everything you can and then hit DNP - that would be comparable.



That is why I said "some",  most people have not reached there maximum natural potential.


----------



## gamma (Mar 10, 2012)

Damn sounds like some double stanards in here for sure *WTF*. 
Surly he did his research! I don't know of any all natural diet plan that works in that amount of time. Good work malcolm!
 The pics are a little miss leading with the poses different to get true comparison. No doubt that you cut down tho.


----------



## malcolm383 (Mar 10, 2012)

gamma said:


> Damn sounds like some double stanards in here for sure *WTF*.
> Surly he did his research! I don't know of any all natural diet plan that works in that amount of time. Good work malcolm!
> The pics are a little miss leading with the poses different to get true comparison. No doubt that you cut down tho.



Thanks man, yeah I was pretty pissed when my camera took a shit on me.


----------



## the_anapolack (Mar 16, 2012)

Bottom's Up said:


> Its things like this that kill people, glad you found the right info.
> 
> 
> STAY SAFE


 ive taken up to a gram a day.....very uncomfortable but try taking too much clen.....dnp is way safer


----------



## the_anapolack (Mar 16, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> ok, what iv read the more carbs the better..... but you still did drop a good amount of fat while on.


 i lo-carbed it with moderate fat intake.....made me a little lethargic but i ended up fine


----------



## the_anapolack (Mar 16, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> the cost benefit ratio with slin is better than that of dnp


 you gotta be kidding me


----------

